# Name Your Character



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is exactly like the one in the Warhammer Fantasy section, except obviously it's for 40K

For my Space Marines:
Supreme Lord Jo'Suar Ry'Char
Clone Primarch Urial
Chaplain Thara
Dreadnought Ja'Msh Cu'ke

For my Chaos:
Chimarquis, Lord of Change
Sorceror Ky'Art
Sorceror Elcor
Timas Cor, Leader of the Brotherhood of Bleeding Iron

For my Eldar:
Harlequin Troupe Master Ha Shuith

For my Orks:
Gragul Headcrusha


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

My Host has a few named characters, though not all of them are grimdark to say the least:
Lord Pestifer, Grand Apostle of the 41st Host (Daemon Prince)
Kol Khoroth, Coryphaus of the 41st Host (Thats me! :grin: In Termie Armour with PF and Reaper AC)
Hamlet - Khorne Berzeker Skull Champion (he has a skull in his left hand and the pose fits nicely)
Grumpy & Sleepy - Iron Warrior Obliterators
Grumpy Jr. & Sleepy Jr. - Iron Warrior Obliterator Initiates
Commissar Kharn - a nice guy to be around

And vehicles too:
Cathedral - Word Bearer Land Raider (AKA Kharnmobile :grin
The Indestructible - Word Bearer Rhino (endured 2 turns of direct Baneblade fire)
The Killer - Word Bearer Rhino (ran over the Deceiver and killed him)

My Termi Lord/Sorcerer looking guy is the First Acolyte and I also have a Slaaneshi Biker Lord, a Slaaneshi DP and a Thousand Sons Terminator Sorcerer/Champion, but they have yet to earn a name for themselves.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

All the High Kings of my chapter take the name Merovin when they take the position.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

As an inveterate fluffhaolic there was no way I wasn't going to name anyone of significance in my armies...

DEATH GUARD ARMY 'PANDEMIC'

Daemon Prince Borborygmus, Cardinal of Corruption
Lord Kothaar the Putrescent
Quorthon, Sorceror of Nurgle

Terminator Captain Ghûl
Terminator Captain Ssorg

Plague Champion Kharzhâl
Plague Champion Volvulus the Bloated
Plague Champion Ghâth
Plague Champion Khöros

Possessed Champion Morsh-Hâl, the Butcher


TRAITOR GUARD ARMY 'DISCIPLES OF DECAY'

Baron Urthus the Corpulent
Vog, Urthus' bodyguard
Karg the Demented


_____


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Inquisitor Vanchet Solarris
Space marine Captain Harkus of the 3rd Company Flesh tearers
Commissar Gaus
Dark Apostle Falenix
Warboss GuZzAk Gutrencha
Necron Lord-Death Storm
Farseer Telinthie
Archon Saelk
that or call them all Carl


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Warp Fiends (Piratical Space marines)
*Supreme Commander* Tyron The Prophet of Utopia
*Head of covert ops* Belias 
*Dreadnought core* Markorov, Garus, Biggy man
*Gunnery Master* Thule


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Chapter Master: Highlander Suicune


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Captain N'keln - Nicked the name from the new book, though i still haven't read it.

Command Squad:
Company champion Va'kir
Brother Ra'kaa
Brother Defari
Vet. Sergeant Phife
Apothecary Ru'tarn

Chaplain A'kava 

Sergeant A'kil - tactical
vet. Sergeant Zaakir -sternguard
Sergeant C'hali - assault
Sergeant Ta'lib -devastator

Brother Incus - Dread 1
Brother Malleus - Dread 2

My dreads are named after translations of Hammer and Anvil (cheese ahoy!) but +rep for anyone who can guess where i liberated the vast majority of the other names


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Brotherhood of Bleeding Iron:
Leader: Timas Cor
Secondary Leader: Caran Thrax
Sorin Nule
Cass'ar
Aggark Zai, the Blood Cannon
Diabolus Falx
Aesalon Hierofalco
Ethagra of Many Cuts
Ch'Core
Toraka Nume
Skulu Nar
Cravace the Skull
Jerafalco Harpe
Tangra Ziel


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Inquisitor: Lord Varrius (Surprise! )
SM: Chapter Master Benvolio Montague; with the pink armour and heart pattern.
SM Chaplain: Father Tibbalt
Ork Warboss: Da Chief
Ork Warphead: Slaggy the Wonderbrain

It's entirely possible I read too much Shakespeare...


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

My host:
Demon Prince: _Agrachor_
Chaos Lord: _Kol Naberus_
Kol Naberus' Steed: _Lahash_
Kol Naberus' Daemon Weapon: _Abyssus_
Dark Apostle: _Droginos "The Dragon"_

Chosen: _Occultus Verun_, Champion _Griffinus_
Terminators: _Righteous Damnation_, Champion: _Obizoth_
Possessed: _The Agrochorium_, Champion: _Malphus_, Icon Bearer: _Oriax_
CSM unit 1: _The Ancients_, Champion: _Aleron_, Icon Bearer: _Astaroth_
CSM unit 2: _The Righteous_, Champion: _Deriticus_, Icon Bearer: _Beleth_
CSM unit 3: _The Infernals_, Champion: _Henricus_, Icon Bearer: _Procel_
CSM unit 4: _The Infinite_, Champion: _Nicomedes_, Icon Bearer: _Ra'sha_
Plague Marines: _Harbingers_, Champion: _Morbus_
Khorne Berzerkers: _Destroyers of Worlds_, Champion: _Phrez_
Raptors: _Falconidae_, Champion: _Tyranus_
Havocs: _Fidelis_, Champion: _Valac_, Icon Bearer: _Thamuz_

Vindicator: _Hells Inferno_
Berzerkers Rhino: _Bearer of Destruction_
Rhino 2: _Beast of Burden_
Summoned Daemons: _Servants of Agrachor_

Still need to come up with a name for the host, dark apostles weapon, and my obliterators names


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

heh, every single one of my models has a name and background... i don't think i should list that here. writing my homebrew fluff for it all though, have some of it up now finally.

Since I have black templars I mostly use german and christian based names.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Any time I take one wound on a boy squad I yell "Oh god you killed zog" so all of my ork boyz are named zog, after my bloodbowl team where I named everyone zog as a confusion tactic.

Alot of my other characters have names though, strange ones.

my warboss is named "Orange Pajamas"

I also have "Robonob" and "Dread Lord Nobby" I name all my vehicles though

"Da Mulcha" (Battlewagon)
"Da Tanksmasha" (Battlewagon)
"Da Fila" (Looted Defiler)
"Da Kill-Trukk"
"Da Haff-Trakk"
and so on and so forth, almost always "Da Something"


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

buckythefly said:


> my warboss is named "Orange Pajamas"


If the name has anything to do with how the model looks like then I want to see a picture of the guy.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Most of my guys have names!!

Black Templars:

Marshal: Tempa Maya
Castellan: Morten Throgus
Chaplain: De'ath Giltine
Dread: Salem the Entombed
Sgts: Halkio Nare, Nemanda Vultis, Ikas Yulizes, Borras, SZlatta...and the list goes on!

Shadow Panthers:
1st Captain: Kana Stroya
Chaplain: Izeus Mercy
Librarian: Byron Thesta
Vet Sergeant: Ulghast Vellanderos "Guardian of Lokir" "Saviour of Hellos"


ElTanko


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Goran - Kroot Shaper
Sooren - Other Kroot Shaper
Cyran - Chaos Space Marine Centaur (Home Made)
The Abomination - Chaos Rhino
Lokatrum - Obliterator


----------



## safeinacell (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a tendency to call my Chaos Lord "Mobius Skein", mostly 'cos it seems to get right on the thrupneys of one of my regular opponents. It rolls off the tounge quite nicely, though.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Chapter Master Filius Tonare
Chief Librarian: Ryskin
Interrogator-Chaplain Solomon
Captain 1: Fennigan
Captain 2: Benoit Grimm
Sergeant Archias
Sergeant Cain
Dreadnaught Gideon
Dreadnaught Hoolihan
Master of the Ravening Davion Barlow
Master of the Deathwing Marco Kalinsky

I loves me fluff. I will have every SGT. named by the time I'm done with my fluff.


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

buckythefly said:


> "Da Fila" (Looted Defiler)


You can't loot a defiler, it is run by a daemon.

Anyway, my DP is named Prince Chana (yes after the food...soooooo goodk

My main champ is named Champion Frogthor (I named him after my artist name! YAY!) 


Frogthor


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Imperial Guard: Commissar Murdock
Ogryn Bone'Ead: Skull Crusha Darvin
Chimera: The Emperor's Swiftness
Callidus Assasin: Ty'Kala Ry'Char


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You CAN loot a defiler, orks can loot anything.

My Hive Tyrant is called HiveKing Serpion. (MEE!)
My Necron Lords are Ponderous Misery and Swift Sorrow.
My Ork is Bigfist Grabnutz. (Guess what his signature move is. With a power klaw)
My Farseer is Kellaryn Dreamweaver.
My Tau is Mont` El. (translates as Dark Knight)
My Chaos Lord is Tecron Shadowielder. My Daemon Prince is Hakis Mallick`Hai.
My Guard Colonel is James Finnigan. (ALMOST my real name)
My Blood Raven captain is Japeth Shem. (biblical)

I am aware this is a lot of armies. Probably more coming. But NOT Blood Angels!


----------



## RollingMist (Mar 29, 2010)

The only time I have ever named my officers was for a tournament and I just named them after my favorite players on the devils. Thats hockey. But i feel justified in this because most of the time they all die. Its hard to come up with names after every game.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

RollingMist said:


> The only time I have ever named my officers was for a tournament and I just named them after my favorite players on the devils. Thats hockey. But i feel justified in this because most of the time they all die. Its hard to come up with names after every game.


I usually just go with that they are wounded and get dragged off to the Apothecarium after every game that they 'die'. If I had commissars this would be a different story, I don't think a guardsmen would go through the effort to save one, might even shoot the commissar himself just to make sure.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

The only Characters I use are:
Space Marines: The 249th Chapter "Emperor's Vegeance" and Veteran Sergeant Emund
Imperial Guard: 3rd Jirmania "Deathshead" Regiment, Private Johan Sebastion Dietz
Orks: Warboss Grishnak the Impaler and his sidekick Skornsey of the Blackdeath Kommando


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chapter master Maskus 

Captain Pistonius

Captain Ottriman

And Settus carrier of the B.L.O.B. (stands for Big launcher Of Bolts.)

these are all members of my homebrew chapter.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

...Is it weird I named my gretchin? I'll spare you listing their names, but I've got 50 in my list. 

I didn't realize vehicles went here to, so I thought I'd add their names:
Nurgle Rhino: The Pus-Bucket
Tsons Rhino: The Dust-Bucket
Ork Trukk: Somethin' Broken (Having never made it through 2nd turn)
Looted 'Fex: Deff & Stukk (Almost never listens to me, just gets "don't touch that" every turn... and usually doesn't move.)
SM Landspeeder: Ork flambé / BBQ'd Nob

Edit: I forgot the flashgitz leader, el capitano. You haven't seen scary until you've seen flamenco orks.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Loyalist Space Marines - 'Solis Legion'
Is relatively new, so i don't have a large list. These are just the units i like enough to have a backstory.

HQ

Lord Solis, Veran (Chapter Master)

Lord Commander Hector (Captain, 1st Company)

Strike Captain Auroan (Captain, 2nd Company)

Elite

Terminator Squad I 'Sundowner's Bane'

Dreadnought Ultaris

Sternguard Squad III 'Maelstrom'

Troops

Tactical Squad IV, 2nd Battle Company, 'Auroan's Finest',

Veteran Sergeant Dreis, Solis Legion 2nd Company.

Heavy Support:

Vindicator 'Firebolt'


Other: Fellblade Super-Heavy Tank 'Supernova'


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Grot King:Teemo Trollbeater
Bloodthirster: Bahamut
Weirdboy: Gigglez
Demon Spawn: Awgrin Chara
Demon Spawn: Doram Nord
Imperial Rhino: Illumination
Imperial Predator: The Light fo Destruction


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

Tyranids
Hive Tyrant Stumpy (forgot to glue on his tail)
Eldar
Farseer Edinate the unfortunate
Commander Firchan


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The Crimson Fleet
Leadership:
Daemon Prince of Slaanesh: Baelzannar the Scion of Pain
Dameon Prince of Slaanesh: Kaelzannar the Scion of Pleasure 
(They're brothers)

Lieutenants:
Skull Champion: Khorgarth the Claw
Sorceror Lord: Lord Louis De'lavent
Champion of the Blastbeats -Slaanesh Zerker counts as: Zelvarek the Cruel


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chaos Sorcerer: Kalak
Chaos Sorcerer: Azure'Krok
Chaos Champion: Aekold Helbrass (yes that is a tribute to the Warhammer Fantasy Model)


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

For my space wolves:
Rune priest: Ingmar Icestorm
Wolf Guard: Reyrekitell Fiercefang
Wolf priest: Bulvar the Avenger

For my csm: Lord Radixon, High Champion of Khorne, Master of the Forge of Chaos
Terminator lord Danthus
Hephaestus, Artificer of Chaos
Cocidius, lord of the Hunters


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Warsmith Argus is the name of my Iron Warriors Warsmith. Other than that I don't really have names for anyone, since it doesn't much matter. i suppose if I ever wrote some fan fiction or anything, I might come up with some.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Grand Master Christeph Rubrin

Master Jaycen Apgar

Master Kibbles and Bits?


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord Commissar Ganondorf (Cos I think he looks a bit like one)
Chimera: The Emperor's Peace
Basalisk: Raining Death
Krueg, Avenger of Melkirth


----------

